# 1975 Datsun 610 - Longshot request/help



## M1K3 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey all, I have a 1975 Datsun 610 (pic below, new paint job and all, selling for $3,000). Recently, a mechanism in the driver's seat broke just as plans of selling the car got going. The piece is what holds the seat up and keeps it in place. It fits underneath the seat of course and connects with other mechanisms that are all in tact. 

Question: Do any of you know where I can find a replacement piece (pictured below) or a good metal/steel shop that could mold a copy of such a piece. I realize this is an odd request, but the seats are original and I'd like to keep them that way. If you need further information or anything just let me know. Any help is much appreciated.










Broken piece:









More pics of the car will be posted soon, Thanks!


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

do you know anyone with a Tig welder? that looks like a real easy repair


----------



## M1K3 (Jul 13, 2005)

Actually, the original piece broke and was thrown out. The piece pictured above is an exact replica of it that was molded at a machinery shop in Los Angeles. Problem is, it was done with material not nearly as strong as the original, which I hazard to guess was made from authentic steel. The seat takes on a lot of stress, so it broke that replica above after about the 10th sitting. 

Ideally, I'd like a piece molded again, but from a stronger metal if I can't find an original replacement. Welding that might work temporarily, but thanks!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I'd trace it on a piece of properly thick steel plate and cut it out, either rough it out with tools and finish with a dremel or find someone with a water jet cutter to do it.

Personally I'd replace the seats with something newer, 70's seats are pretty bad.


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

i have a few spare seats in the attic but there from a 810 and being rhd not sure the part would be the same,
I could have a look and see if i can see a part like that on the seat??


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

does anyone think a b210 would have the same piece
i have a friend who has a 210 and isnt using it 
plus we need an excuse to put new seats in it


----------



## M1K3 (Jul 13, 2005)

Update:

Thank you all for the help/suggestions. I recently revisited a junkyard and found a Datsun sports car (forget the model) and it had an exact replica part. Everything is good now, once again, thanks for the help!


----------

